# Martin Castings Group Buy Interest?



## vtcnc (Sep 10, 2022)

I'm going to call on @ErichKeane who has a Gear Hobber project thread going now and recently purchased a Martin Casting Kit. He mentioned that there may be opportunities for group buys if there was enough interest. Not a lot of details, but I think these discussions should start with those where interest may exist. I thought of this group and just want to put it out there.

Any interest?


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 10, 2022)

Doesn't Martin's castings sell a die grinder kit?


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 10, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> Doesn't Martin's castings sell a die grinder kit?


His castings come in 3 big categories of interest.  

First is scraping projects/angle plates/camelback straightedges:https://www.martinmodel.com/collections/machining-scraping-project-castings

SECOND is model engines, mostly gas powered hit/miss ones: https://www.martinmodel.com/collections/model-engine-casting-sets

THIRD, and most interesting to me, are the machine tool casting kits: https://www.martinmodel.com/pages/machine-tools-kits-castings

On the 3rd lists is a really cool Quorn kit, a hand-powered-shaper, the gear hobber, and a Die Filer that is really nice and a reasonably interesting/easy starter project.


----------



## Chewy (Sep 11, 2022)

I would be interested in the die filer.


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 11, 2022)

I don't think I ever got a response on my die filer kit inquiries.


----------



## ErichKeane (Sep 11, 2022)

Dhal22 said:


> I don't think I ever got a response on my die filer kit inquiries.


He's only so-so on email unfortunately, but is a nice guy on the phone.  You might find more luck that way.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Oct 13, 2022)

So judging from this month old post there was not a lot of interest in a group buy. 

So much for my idea of local group buy with bulk freight shipping


----------



## ErichKeane (Oct 22, 2022)

So I chatted with Gary yesterday; seems like cast iron prices are going up, and so are his prices in a bit 

ALSO: if anyone was considering building his Quorn, apparently he is down to his last 3 sets, and probably won't be getting anymore done.

So if you were wanting to build that cool tool grinder, you ought to act soon!


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 22, 2022)

Just seen this post! Darn


----------



## ErichKeane (Oct 23, 2022)

Woops, that was supposed to be Quorn! Apparently phone auto correct got me


----------

